# God is my strength



## CaityJay

Hello!  I am considering a new tattoo, and have been searching around for this phrase in Hebrew, but as I have only a tiny-tiny amount of experience in Hebrew, I have a hard time interpreting the small font used in most places where I've found translations I consider most trustworthy.  I have currently deduced that the translation I've found reads as I've composed in the attached picture, but I know there was one letter I was unsure about, and it's very likely I could have a great deal of it wrong!  I don't plan on having this tattoo for quite a while, anyway, so I've got plenty of time to research it.  I would be very grateful if anyone could help me out, and if you'd like to give an alternate translation, spelling out the words would be very helpful!

If for some reason you can't see the attachment, what I have to go on is this:

אלוקים הוא כוחי​
Also, if anything is wonky with the alignment in the picture, do please mention that as well (the _qaf_ appeared to extend below the base line, while the _lamed_ was taller, etc).  And I purposely am not using vowel markings, for aesthetic purposes 

Thanks so much!


----------



## בעל-חלומות

This is right.

But,

I would say אלוהים כוחי , dropping the הוא (he is) which is not necassery, and writing אלוהים instead of אלוקים, but both are correct. אלוקים is the more religious form of אלוהים , a bit like God and G_d.

So you can write:
אלוקים הוא כוחי
אלוקים כוחי
אלוהים הוא כוחי
אלוהים כוחי
choose whichever you find most beautiful...

You should probably wait for other opinions as well, though.

EDIT: And, as you noticed, the lamed and quf (not kaf) are alligned differently than other letters. this is how it should be.


----------



## cfu507

Hi,
If you want it shorter and you are not religious, you can also write 'ה instead of אלוקים or אלוהים. 
ה' הוא כוחי

I wouldn't omit the word הוא in any case.
God=אלוהים, ה', אלוקים, השם,אדוני - I wouldn't write השם nor אדוני.
is=הוא
my strength=כוחי


----------



## Mjolnir

I completely agree with cfu.


----------



## CaityJay

Thanks so much!

Yes, I have it written down as _quf_, but wasn't paying attention.  Silly me!  Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## cfu507

CaityJay said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes, I have it written down as _quf_, but wasn't paying attention. Silly me! Thanks again for the comments!


 
Why "silly me"? you can write אלוהים and אלוקים. As בעל-חלומות said, if you are religious use the ק and if you are not, then you can choose אלוקים or אלוהים.

Good luck!


----------



## jbf1001

So how would you write:

"The joy of the Lord is my strength"

I forget the passage of scripture thats from but I am interested in a tattoo as well.


----------



## origumi

jbf1001 said:


> So how would you write:
> 
> "The joy of the Lord is my strength"


חֶדְוַת השם הִיא מָעֻזִּי (based on Nehemiah 8:10), or with no nikkud: חדוות השם היא מעוזי. The word השם substitutes God's name.


----------



## jbf1001

Cool. Thanks so much!


----------

